# Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler



## Hood (14. Januar 2012)

*Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

Hier: Crucial.com Product Downloads - Firmware Updates

Sieht so aus als wären die Probleme die User nach einer Betriebszeit von über 5000h bekamen behoben.

Crucial empfehlt DRINGEND dieses Firmware Update durchzuführen.


Release Notes:

Release Date: 01/13/2012
                Change Log:                 

Changes made in version 0002 (m4 can be updated to revision 0309 directly from either revision 0001, 0002, or 0009)
Correct a condition where an incorrect response  to a SMART counter will cause the m4 drive to become unresponsive after  5184 hours of Power-on time.  The drive will recover after a power  cycle, however, this failure will repeat once per hour after reaching  this point. The condition will allow the end user to successfully update  firmware, and poses no risk to user or system data stored on the drive.
                 This firmware update is STRONGLY RECOMMENDED for drives  in the field. Although the failure mode due to the SMART Power On Hours  counter poses no risk to saved user data, the failure mode can become  repetitive, and pose a nuisance to the end user.  If the end user has  not yet observed this failure mode, this update is required to prevent  it from happening.                 If you are using a SAS Expander please do not  download this Firmware. As soon as we have a Firmware Update that will  work in these applications we will release it.


----------



## dj*viper (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

das ging ja echt fix, ein lob an crucial bzw micron 

da freut sich meine kleine m4^^


----------



## Heretic (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

Schön , dass sie das Problem fixen konnten.

Also kann man zumindestens im Bereich "Fehlerbehebung" auch auf Crucial (und wer da noch alles dranhängt) bauen. 
Schön , dass es eine Firma mal geschaft hat nicht Jahre für sowas zu brauchen.

mfg Heretic


----------



## Taitan (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

hier stand scheiß


----------



## riedochs (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

Heute Mittag gleich einspielen.


----------



## Freakless08 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

Wie ist das bei einem Firmwareupdate für SSD?
Muss man da Angst haben das die ganzen Daten durch das Update gelöscht werden?


----------



## Combi (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

nein,du brennst das update auf ne cd (am einfachsten) und bootest von cd...
alle daten bleiben erhalten,ändert sich nix..hab bei 2 m4,beide bisherigen updates gemacht...mit laufendem system...


----------



## Darkscream (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

Bei mir läuft auch alles ganz normal nach dem Update.

Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich festgestellt das W7 auch im IDE Modus hochfährt - XP aber nicht im AHCI.
Nun mal eine Frage: Macht es was aus wenn ich W7 erst einmal immer im IDE Modus starte? Ist noch recht neu und ich bin noch viel mit XP drin bis alles steht.


----------



## Weichkeks (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

Hab mir gestern eine im Satur für 180€ gekauft und gleich Nach neuer Firmware geguckt da war noch keine da ... aber gut das sie so Fix sind!


----------



## Schiassomat (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

Wird bei der nächste Neuinstallation von Win7 gemacht da ich noch nicht mal 1000Stunden drauf hab.

Finde es aber toll das ich mich mal (Unwissend) für was richtig Gutes entschieden habe.


----------



## Fack the Duck (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

gestern gerade von Alternate angekommen mit 0009 drauf und gedacht das ich kein update machen muss und nun heute morgen ist gleich eins da... mal schauen wie mein erstes update wird...

gibt es eigentlich mehr performance durchs update?


----------



## dj*viper (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

durch die 0309 gibts keine leistungssteigerung.
von 0002 auf 0009 waren es ~20%


----------



## Fatalii (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

Das letzte Update war umwerfend, die Leistungssteigerung war selbst bei den kleinen 64GB SSDs beachtlich.
Auch ich werde bei der nächsten Windowsinstallation das Update aufspielen.
Die M4 ist nach wie vor eine der besten und empfehlenswertesten SSDs auf dem Markt. Ich habe 2 64GB Laufwerke
in Betrieb und würde mir jederzeit wieder eine M4 holen und diese jeder Sandforce vorziehen.

Eventuell kommt demnächst eine 128GB in meinen "großen" Rechner. Das Surren und fießen meiner WD Caviar Green nervt.
Ich glaube ich bin schon zu empfindlich.
Vielleicht spiel ich das Update auch erstmal auf die HTPC-Platte, da wäre es nicht so schlimm wenn was schief geht.

Ein dickes Lob an Crucial/Micron, zum einen für die gute Informationspolitik und zum anderen für deren schnelles Reagieren
bei auftretenden Problemen. Das Update kam sehr zügig.

MfG


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

Coole Sache von Crucial, dann kann man die SSD`s ja wieder ohne Bedenken empfehlen...


----------



## axxo (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

Was ich gut finde ist das man bei Crucial oder jmicron oder wo auch immer den Fehler direkt erkannt hat und gezielt ausbessert. Bei Sandforce / OCZ wäre nun monatlelanges Fehlersuchen mit 5 Firmwares die alles nur noch verschlimmbessern angesagt


----------



## razzor1984 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

Kann ich dir nur recht geben - aber mittlerweile is OCZ bei der Vertex extended 2 bei FW: 1,35 - jetzt rennt des Grafflwerk endlich


----------



## blackout24 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Coole Sache von Crucial, dann kann man die SSD`s ja wieder ohne Bedenken empfehlen...


 
Konnte man auch schon davor. Wahrscheinlich waren nur rund 1% der M4 Besitzer betroffen die überhaupt über die 5000 Stunden kamen.

So 5-10% Performance + hätten sie doch noch draufpacken können als kleine Entschädigung.


----------



## der_yappi (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

Soooo, auch das Update aufgespielt.
Hab aber keine CD dafür verbraten sondern mittels USB-Stick geupdatet
Firmwareupdate der Crucial M4 SSD mittels USB-Stick | TomTom
Ohne Probleme


----------



## TankCommander (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

Gerade auch das update gemacht. Ohne Probleme!


----------



## NotAnExit (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*



> So 5-10% Performance + hätten sie doch noch draufpacken können als kleine Entschädigung.



Würde so ein Update ne Stunde dauern, dann würde ich dir sogar zustimmen. 

Aber die paar Minuten (mit ISO brennen), pfffff...

Schön, dass Crucial recht schnell reagiert hat.


----------



## dj*viper (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Soooo, auch das Update aufgespielt.
> Hab aber keine CD dafür verbraten sondern mittels USB-Stick geupdatet
> Firmwareupdate der Crucial M4 SSD mittels USB-Stick | TomTom
> Ohne Probleme


 dafür gibts rw's


----------



## PakiXT (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

Habe die SSD seit Donnerstag im PC und bin total glücklich wie schnell sie ist  0009 war schon im Lieferzustand drin. Ist es nötig die neue FW jetzt zu updaten ??


----------



## dj*viper (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

ja ist nötig! ist ein wichtiges update, das fehler behebt.


----------



## der_yappi (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*



dj*viper schrieb:


> dafür gibts rw's


 Wenn ich meine alte RW noch finden würde 
USB Stick ging wesentlich schneller


----------



## KonterSchock (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

Crucial  

hab selbst eine neue M4 , keine 500/Stunde im betrieb naja habdas update auch druff gemacht! frage leute , was bewirkt die neue Firmware? hab ich net so ganz mit bekommen.

sehr nice von Crucial das man sau schnell reagiert hat.


----------



## klefreak (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine alte RW noch finden würde
> USB Stick ging wesentlich schneller


 ging mir genau so 


dj*viper schrieb:


> dafür gibts rw's



wer hat denn heute noch ein Laufwerk 
meins ist ein externes das nur bei Bedarf angezapft wird.. ein USB ist da bedeutend flexibler


----------



## dj*viper (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

man muss auf alles vorbereitet sein


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

dumme Frage aber wie mache ich das Update am besten unter Mac OS X?


----------



## trifftfastnix (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

da du ne CD brennst und von dieser aus bootest ist doch ziemlich egal was für ein System du hast.


"Run the Firmware Update
1. Insert the bootable CD media with the ISO Image into your system. If you are using a *Mac*, go to step 3. Otherwise
continue to Step 2.
2. Reboot the system from the bootable media. This will automatically start the Firmware Update. Proceed to Step 4.
3. To access the CD-ROM drive the Option key needs to be held down until a cursor appears on the screen. Once the icons
appear, select the CD labeled “Windows” and Proceed to Step 4."

laut Anleitung müsstest du beim Starten die Optionstaste gedrückt halten und dann die CD auswählen.


----------



## loco30 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*



klefreak schrieb:


> ging mir genau so
> 
> 
> wer hat denn heute noch ein Laufwerk
> meins ist ein externes das nur bei Bedarf angezapft wird.. ein USB ist da bedeutend flexibler


 


Du wirdst dich sicher wundern, aber letztes Jahr habe ich sogar 3 Mal ein USB Diskettenlaufwerk benutzen müssen für BIOS-Updates 

Aber gute Service von Crucial. Andere Hersteller könnten das kopieren, statt das Design


----------



## Norisk699 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

lol... habe so eine SSD in mein Netbook / Subnotebook eingebaut. 

Bei durchschnittlich 14 Stunden Nutzung pro Woche wären das also 728 Stunden im Jahr.... also habe ich noch knapp 7 Jahre Zeit für diese Firmware...



Aber super dass Crucial da gleich reagiert und was nachlegt


----------



## klefreak (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*



loco30 schrieb:


> Du wirdst dich sicher wundern, aber letztes Jahr habe ich sogar 3 Mal ein USB Diskettenlaufwerk benutzen müssen für BIOS-Updates
> 
> Aber gute Service von Crucial. Andere Hersteller könnten das kopieren, statt das Design


 
na dann mach dir mal scnell einen bootfähigen usb 
(http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ )

lg


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

danke hat super geklappt


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

Muss man bei einer Crucial SSD unbedingt eine CD/DVD brennen oder kann man auch einen USB Stick nehmen ?
Und ist es vielleicht auch möglich dies im Windows Betrieb zu machen ?

Ich stelle die fragen weil ich mich erstens nicht mit den Crucial Firmware Updates auskenne, und zweitens ich diese SSD(s) extern verwende (weil sie so unverschämt günstig waren wo ich sie gekauft habe, da hat eine Aktion die andere übertroffen plus Gutschein ).


----------



## dj*viper (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Muss man bei einer Crucial SSD unbedingt eine CD/DVD brennen oder kann man auch einen USB Stick nehmen ?


nein, muss man nicht, du kannst mit hilfe von unetbootin einen usb boot stick basteln.
hier gibts das tool:
UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads



Triceratops schrieb:


> Und ist es vielleicht auch möglich dies im Windows Betrieb zu machen ?


nein, das geht leider nicht.



Triceratops schrieb:


> Ich stelle die fragen weil ich mich erstens nicht mit den Crucial Firmware Updates auskenne, und zweitens ich diese SSD(s) extern verwende.


 extern als systemplatte?
du musst es auf jeden fall intern anschliessen um das update durchführen zu können.


----------



## BPS (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

Schön, dass das Update bei euch so klappt.

Bei mir funzt gar nix. Hab die Firmware von crucial runtergeladen und gebrannt. Im Bios das Laufwerk eingestellt. Fährt trotzdem in Windows hoch. Stelle ich alle Hdds (1x Wd und eben die M4) aus, so wird das Laufwerk gar nicht erkannt. Woran kann das liegen? Hab ich die Cd falsch gebrannt, dass niciht von CD gebootet wird?

mfg


----------



## N8Mensch2 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*



BPS schrieb:


> Schön, dass das Update bei euch so klappt.
> 
> Bei mir funzt gar nix. Hab die Firmware von crucial runtergeladen und gebrannt. Im Bios das Laufwerk eingestellt. Fährt trotzdem in Windows hoch. Stelle ich alle Hdds (1x Wd und eben die M4) aus, so wird das Laufwerk gar nicht erkannt. Woran kann das liegen? Hab ich die Cd falsch gebrannt, dass niciht von CD gebootet wird?
> 
> mfg



Ja, sehr wahrscheinlich falsch gebrannt. Du musst die Firmware(iso-Datei) aus dem Windows-Explorer brennen, sonst funktioniert das Firmware-Update nicht. Wenn du nämlich ganz normal mit Nero oder so brennst, erkennt der PC beim Booten die Datei nicht(da fehlt dann irgend etwas). Habe auch drei CDs verbrannt, bis ich mir die Lösung ergoogelt habe  .


----------



## BPS (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

Hab die iso runtergeladen. Im Windows Exporer erscheint sie als zip. (so auch beim runterladen von der crucial-website) Wie kann ich die Iso brennen? Es zeigt mir im Explorer keine Option an, auch nicht über "öffnen mit".


----------



## N8Mensch2 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

Die Iso Datei musst du entpacken(also aus Zip in irgend einen Ordner werfen) und dann siehst du oben im Explorer "brennen" oder "rechtsklick" auf Datei etc., muss du mal schauen. Du brauchst nur die Iso-Datei.


----------



## BPS (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

Ich habe die Datei entpackt und dann (ca 3,3 MB groß) mit dem Windows explorer gebrannt. Im Bios auf Cd booten eingestellt, Fehlermeldung: Reboot, blabla...weiss nicht, was ich da noch machen soll...


----------



## N8Mensch2 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

Vtll. mal hier reinschauen, gibt noch ein paar Einstellmöglichkeiten(IDE, AHCI, nur SSD anschließen,...) etc.: Firmwareupdate 0309 Crucial M4 wird nicht durchgeführt! - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## blackout24 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*



BPS schrieb:


> Ich habe die Datei entpackt und dann (ca 3,3 MB groß) mit dem Windows explorer gebrannt. Im Bios auf Cd booten eingestellt, Fehlermeldung: Reboot, blabla...weiss nicht, was ich da noch machen soll...


 
Bist du dir sicher, dass du das Image gebrannt hast und nicht die Image Datei? Wenn die auf der CD rumfliegt kann
der PC natürlich Null damit anfangen beim booten. 

Kannst du leicht erkennen, wenn du im Explorer mal auf die CD wechselst. Ist dort eine Datei nämlich .iso hast du das falsch gebrannt. Sind dort mehrere sollt es gehen. Ich gehe zu 90% davon aus, dass du die Image Datei einfach als Datei auf die CD gebrannt hast.


----------



## TerrorTomato (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

Moin! woran erkenne ich ob ich eine 6mm oder eine 9,5mm SSD habe??


----------



## RyzA (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

Schön das Crucial so schnell um Schadensbegrenzung bemüht ist. 

Werde das Update bei 4500 Stunden machen. Ca.
Habe also noch 2500. 1 3/4 Jahre noch schätzungsweise.


----------



## BPS (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*

Ich weiss nicht warum, aber es hat geklappt.  Doch das muss ich teuer bezahlen. Wenn ich den PC neu starte (meistens nachdem ich im Bios war), startet der Rechner (Lüfter summt, etc.) es kommt jedoch kein Signal am Monitor an. DIes geschieht aber auch nur ab und zu. Hat Crucial etws damit zu tun ?

mfg


----------



## TankCommander (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neue 0309 Firmware für Crucial M4 behebt Fehler*



BPS schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht warum, aber es hat geklappt.  Doch das muss ich teuer bezahlen. Wenn ich den PC neu starte (meistens nachdem ich im Bios war), startet der Rechner (Lüfter summt, etc.) es kommt jedoch kein Signal am Monitor an. DIes geschieht aber auch nur ab und zu. Hat Crucial etws damit zu tun ?
> 
> mfg


 
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen! 

Glaube das dein Bios nicht richtig eingestellt ist! Vielleicht machst du einen eignen Threat dazu auf.


----------

